

On a wing and a prayer - terpua
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11837625&fsrc=RSS

======
astrec
Qantas has been doing more that its share of trial and error of late - but the
60+ year lucky streak still holds. I wonder if outsourcing maintenance to Asia
might not be one of Dixon's smarter schemes.

